# Home made horns - Ideas?



## kamille2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the idea of small horns myself, with a pale/palor/simple makeup. And yeah, small white ones would have been great, but you might could try out the horns you already have.

I do not like the idea of the yellow shirt. You're going for a sleek, sophisticated/powerful look it sounds like to me. All black to me would accomplish that nicely. Black suit, black shirt, black tie. If you don't like that idea, then go to a men's clothing section and see about a gun-metal-dark gray dress shirt. Something with a little snaz to it.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I would try something like aluminum foil shaped into the horn then covering it with latex. the foil is light enough but should take the latex.


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

I think I found something. Looks like I will need to go and find some floral foam. Of course, my horns will not be that large.

YouTube - Devil or Demon Make-Up : BFX


----------



## kamille2 (Oct 25, 2009)

if i could, i would probably trade﻿ my soul for every game and console in the universe and a ouse big enough to keep it in lol.


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

Make them out of liquid latex and cotton balls. I had to do that this year to build up an eye socket. Alot more study than you would think. So many uses, once you try it.


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

Twisted and depraved said:


> Make them out of liquid latex and cotton balls. I had to do that this year to build up an eye socket. Alot more study than you would think. So many uses, once you try it.


Will look into this as well. Thanks.


----------

